# Oops!



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

That put a lump in your day!....duck tape is a fix it for everything!!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

dude that sucks:dead:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

At leat the arrow didnt get you!:beat:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

bowboy0 said:


> Well too explain the title I broke my left index finger and bruised the bone on the thumb. I was at the IL Deer and Turkey Classic at this point I was helpin at the Select Archery booth. A guy wanted to shoot a bow so I was more then glad to help him... He kept pullin back and hittin the wall so hard he would knock the arrow off the rest so finaly I told him to take the finger off the trigger and I would put the arrow on it for him. Right as I got it put on the rest the release velcro let go sendin the release straight for my hand. So now I can say I was shot by a release. PSE CRAZY was there and got to see my ******* splint which I will post pics of!
> 
> 
> Jake


Jake that was pretty nasty lookingukey:! Hope It gets better.:darkbeer:

that was deffinetly a ******* splint


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Dang thats too bad. How was the classic? I should of gone, I'm about 3 hours away from it.


----------



## PSE-Shooter (Mar 1, 2009)

Ouch that's gotta hurt!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

******* law
it it moves when ain't sposed 2 or were it ain't sposed to DUCT TAPE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

Man that sucks what was the guys reaction when that happened.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

He just looked at me and goes did that hurt? I was like it tickled a bit yes. Then his buddy informed us it was his first time shootin! 

Jake


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Ouch.... maybe try not to do that next time? :faint:


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

U hve a way of gettng hurt, i mst sayy:tongue:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Like they say if you couldn't fix it with ductape then you didn't use enough.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

hows the finger


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hahahahahaha thats awesome!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Hahahahahaha thats awesome!


10 bucks says he couldnt do that again:teeth:
Sorry about the finger though:sad:


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Southern Boy said:


> hows the finger


Finger is good now but still limited to movement on it! Oh well atleast it is still there?! 
Jake


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

it moves when i bend it. lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Duck tape works for anything! I used it when I accidentally sawed into my thumb while sawing limbs with a fold-up saw.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> Duck tape works for anything! I used it when I accidentally sawed into my thumb while sawing limbs with a fold-up saw.


Duct tape and super glue will fix the deepest cuts!:wink:

Jake


----------

